# LaTeX: Mehrseitige Tabellen mit automatischen Zeilenumbruch



## ZodiacXP (14. Dezember 2009)

Sers.

Hier werden einige Möglichkeiten genannt: http://www.tex.ac.uk/cgi-bin/texfaq2html?label=longtab

Jedoch muss ich entweder die Spaltenbreite angeben oder man kann in eine Zelle keine weitere Umgebung (eqnarray*) einfügen.

Ich möchte jedoch: Der Tabelle sagen, sie soll (3-spaltig) über die gesamte Seitenbreite gehen und in den Zellen weitere Umgebungen akzeptieren.

Beispiel welches nicht funktioniert:

```
\documentclass{article}

\usepackage{ltablex,lipsum}

\begin{document}

\begin{tabularx}{\textwidth}{XXl}
  Salat&\lipsum[1]&Igel\\
  Salat&\lipsum[1]&Igel\\
  Salat & \lipsum[2] & \begin{eqnarray*}
        42 & = \mbox{Unsinn}
        \end{eqnarray*} \\
\end{tabularx}

\end{document}
```

Fehlermeldung:


> Misplaced \cr. \end{tabularx} (followed by: )
> Missing } inserted. \end{tabularx} (followed by: )
> Missing \cr inserted. \end{tabularx} (followed by: )
> Missing \endgroup inserted. \end{tabularx} (followed by: )


----------

